# Southern California photographers



## S. Kessler (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey everyone, for those of you that use it, I started 2 kik groups today since I noticed there wasn't any. One for Orange County and one for the broader SoCal area. They be found by searching for:
"SoCalphotography" and "OrangeCountyphotography" respectfully. I figured it would be a little easier to connect with locals if we can spread the word and get some people on there. Maybe organize some group shoots or meet ups. I'm located in Huntington Beach myself 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

